# New member



## 16642 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi. My name is Toni. I am a 21yr old mother of 2. I was beginning to think I was crazy before a friend suggested IBS this morning. I suffer from endometriosis but had never heard of IBS. I have great pain with the endo but am wondering if it is accompained by more problems. Is it ok to tell my main symptoms & see if you all feel that it is possible?Thanks in advanceToni


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi there! Welcome! Its probably better if you talk to your doctor about your concerns- but saying that- i think lots of people who have endo have problems with bowels as well.It is important though that you see your doc about it if you are having new problems with your stomach. Nikki


----------



## 16642 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi. Ok I will setup an appointment. It's like pulling teeth to get a straight answer out of him but maybe I will print some stuff & take it with me. It might help me plead my case. It's a rural area & I can only see one doctor based on my insurance. If he doesn't help I can travel about 100 miles & get a variety of care givers, if it will possibly stop this pain I am willing to drive. My daily life as I once knew it is gone! Thanks so muchToni


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome toni


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

If you check out Womens Issues, there might be some info on there about endo and IBS.The only reason i say to go to the docs is because there are other things similar to IBS that could cause the same symtpms.I know that during my time of the month, if im in a lot of pain my stomach is terrible.Nikki


----------



## 16642 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ok great. I will look up a few things before going! Thanks!!Hi Joolie, thank you for the welcome!Toni


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

your welcome


----------

